# Mice



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

A couple of my friends decided to buy some pet store mice...and foolishly got a male and a female, then another female!

So, every weekend i take them home (they live in our vet-tech class). I just did a little physical on the Fawn colored female because i noticed how fat she was. By what i have read she is about 15-17 days along in her pregnancy.

I have yet to inspect the Slightly plump blue female.

They want to keep the adults (they are going to have the male fixed) But dont want the babies.

SO im wondering if anyone in driving distance is interested in some small pet mice? 
(If you want to feed them to something, be my guest..if i dont find them homes i will feed them to my chickens)


----------

